
Why Wait for Apple? Try the ARM Desktop with a Raspberry Pi - pross356
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-electronics/gadgets/why-wait-for-apple-try-out-the-original-arm-desktop-experience-today-with-a-raspberry-pi
======
mikece
As soon as the 64-bit Raspberry Pi OS is fully baked I'll give it a try.

